# Corsair H100i oder Link Software zickt rum.



## Chryzzle (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!
Meine Corsair H100i ist da aber die Corsair Link Software wirkt ziemlich buggy. Ich kann keine Optionen zu den LEDs finden und die CPU-Temp-Anzeige funktioniert nicht richtig. Mal zeigt sie 0 Grad in leuchtendem rot an, mal die richtige Temp. Alles in allem nicht soo schlimm, aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das vielleicht an der H100i selber liegt. Vielleicht ist die ja defekt. Morgen läuft mein Widerrufsrecht ab. Hat hier noch irgendjemand Probleme mit der Software?
Gruß


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Oktober 2014)

Schick den doofen Wasserkasten einfach zurück, das Teil taugt vorne und hinten nichts.
Wenn es mit aller Kraft eine AiO sein muss gibt es auch da deutlich bessere Alternativen.

Corsair Link spackt oft rum, ist ''normal''


----------



## Chryzzle (28. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Schick den doofen Wasserkasten einfach zurück, das Teil taugt vorne und hinten nichts. Wenn es mit aller Kraft eine AiO sein muss gibt es auch da deutlich bessere Alternativen.  Corsair Link spackt oft rum, ist ''normal''


Ich hätt ja am liebsten gleich ne Swiftech h220x oder NZXT Kraken X61 genommen. Aber die waren halt noch nicht lieferbar. Bis auf die lauten Lüfter und die Software kann ich mich jetzt aber nicht beschweren. Aber schonmal gut zu wissen, dass Corsair Link nicht nur bei mir rumspackt. Vielleicht schick ich sie wirklich zurück.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Oktober 2014)

Joa, die Nepton 240L wäre die wohl merkbar bessere Alternative.

Corsair Link ist wirklich mies, läuft alles andere als stabil.


----------



## Chryzzle (28. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Joa, die Nepton 240L wäre die wohl merkbar bessere Alternative.  Corsair Link ist wirklich mies, läuft alles andere als stabil.


Die Nepton ist ja sogar günstiger. Die hatte ich irgendwie nicht auf'm Schirm, als ich mir die Corsair bestellt hab. Verdammt. Also wieder ausbauen...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, meinte die 240M, die ist aber zur Zeit glaube ich aber auch nicht in Europa erhältlich, Mist........

Ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt überlegen nicht für ~150 Euro ein Komplett-Set von beispielsweise AlphaCool zu kaufen


----------



## Chryzzle (29. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Sorry, meinte die 240M, die ist aber zur Zeit glaube ich aber auch nicht in Europa erhältlich, Mist........  Ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt überlegen nicht für ~150 Euro ein Komplett-Set von beispielsweise AlphaCool zu kaufen


Hmmm, nee, die gibt's hier noch nicht. Genau wie die Rajintek Triton oder Kraken X61. Gibt's nicht einen Luftkühler, der einfach(!) zu montieren ist, mit dem ich die Zeit überbrücken kann? Oder ich warte und verkauf dann die H100i...


----------



## Pegasos (29. Oktober 2014)

Von der Kühlung her ist die H100i schon ganz brauchbar, nur man sollte die Lüfter tauschen 

Ja die sch... Link - Software guck doch mal ins Forum Kühlung (Cooling) - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## Chryzzle (29. Oktober 2014)

Pegasos schrieb:


> Von der Kühlung her ist die H100i schon ganz brauchbar, nur man sollte die Lüfter tauschen   Ja die sch... Link - Software guck doch mal ins Forum Kühlung (Cooling) - The Corsair User Forums


Ja, die Lüfter...  Die müssen auf jeden Fall raus.
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Oktober 2014)

Chryzzle schrieb:


> Hmmm, nee, die gibt's hier noch nicht. Genau wie die Rajintek Triton oder Kraken X61. Gibt's nicht einen Luftkühler, der einfach(!) zu montieren ist, mit dem ich die Zeit überbrücken kann?


 
Du kannst auch direkt auf Luft setzen.
Billiger, leiser und fast identische Temperaturen 

Ansonsten wäre der Brocken 2 (oder Himalaya 2 falls er ins Gehäuse passt) eine gute Alternative für die Zeit. Den kannst du danach auch immer noch verkaufen.


----------



## Robstar85 (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin

Ich hab mit der neuen Version der Software auch Probleme. Temperaturen werden z.B. nicht richtig angezeigt. Bin dann wieder zurück zur alten Version. Die Funktioniert einwandfrei.
 Hier bekommst du ältere Versionen, Versuchs mal mit V 2.4.5065 (Release Candidate). Die sollte laufen:

Corsair Link Software Versionen / Updates - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## Pegasos (2. November 2014)

Die Version V 2.4.5065  läuft aber nicht sauber mit Win 8.1 !

Diese Version 2.7.5339 läuft recht stabil unter Win 8.1


----------

